# Putting Tetras With My Betta Today Wish Me Luck



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

going to pic up some tetras right now kind of getting board with 1 fish in the tankk so wish me luck guys


----------



## Saikisen (Dec 28, 2011)

What size tank do you have? I am also planning to find tankmates for my betta. Hope to see good results from you


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

Is it a male or female betta? I've never tried it myself, but when I was looking up tank mates, someone told me it's better to have a female betta so the tetras won't nip at their fins- apparently they're more prone with males since they have long, flowy fins...


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Draug Isilme said:


> Is it a male or female betta? I've never tried it myself, but when I was looking up tank mates, someone told me it's better to have a female betta so the tetras won't nip at their fins- apparently they're more prone with males since they have long, flowy fins...


Yes I definitely agree, although some tetras may be fine you never know. I saw tetras at Petsmart, that obviously were nipping guppies fins. Guppies have way shorter fins then male bettas and were still being nipped. I hope it works for you though. Is the tank 10g?


----------



## BabeIcanDisco (Oct 14, 2011)

I have two 10 gallons full of fancy guppies and a pleco each, and my bettas have never had a problem with aquarium friends. Neon tetras should be fine.


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

BabeIcanDisco said:


> I have two 10 gallons full of fancy guppies and a pleco each, and my bettas have never had a problem with aquarium friends. Neon tetras should be fine.


it is a 10g tank and it is a male betta


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

kfryman said:


> Yes I definitely agree, although some tetras may be fine you never know. I saw tetras at Petsmart, that obviously were nipping guppies fins. Guppies have way shorter fins then male bettas and were still being nipped. I hope it works for you though. Is the tank 10g?


sorry ment to post it to u lol it is a 10g tank and it is a male betta


----------



## BabeIcanDisco (Oct 14, 2011)

You should have no problem, I've had male bettas in with my guppies - only one male betta, of course. No tail nipping problems or anything. You'll do fine!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

IME, keeping the neons well fed will decrease their nipping.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

So I have you put them in yet? If not you could also get like 4 cories, only if your substrate isn't sharp though. Yeah, I went to Petsmart and the guppies fins were so bad from the tetras, but then again the betta will probably let them know it isn't okay lol. Just make sure there is enough cover for the tetras/betta to escape. And have a backup plan.


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

kfryman said:


> So I have you put them in yet? If not you could also get like 4 cories, only if your substrate isn't sharp though. Yeah, I went to Petsmart and the guppies fins were so bad from the tetras, but then again the betta will probably let them know it isn't okay lol. Just make sure there is enough cover for the tetras/betta to escape. And have a backup plan.


lol yesterday was a fail i went to the store and saw an awesome peace that would look nice in my tank so i blew my money on that lolol but today im going to go pic up my tetras


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

Thats how my tank looks right now lots of places to hide and explore so im sure the tetras will be fine. Theres also a entrance to the piece in the middle so they can swim inside and out 



http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=44924&stc=1&d=1325718389
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=44925&stc=1&d=1325718404


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

That tank is awsome! Your betta is a lucky guy.


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

also planning of dropping a moss ball in there lol for fun


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

tetras are in the tank !


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

How are the doing? Nippy?


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

SWEET!! Awesome tank btw too!:-D


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

eaglescout434 said:


> SWEET!! Awesome tank btw too!:-D


thanks bud


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

kfryman said:


> How are the doing? Nippy?


not at all there perfectly fine


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

That is great. They will add more movement and also fill the tank with more color. Any pics?


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

kfryman said:


> That is great. They will add more movement and also fill the tank with more color. Any pics?


i will post pics tomorrow because it is night were i am right now and my tank lights are turned off i will post pics tomorrow of the tetras


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

Tetras Looking beautiful this morning kind of a pain in the ass feeding them because the betta just eats everything i throw in there but i figured it out lol

hear are some pics =) no problems there both getting along just fine 

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=44970&stc=1&d=1325779685
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=44971&stc=1&d=1325779706
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=44972&stc=1&d=1325779719
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=44973&stc=1&d=1325779732
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=44974&stc=1&d=1325779743
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=44975&stc=1&d=1325779755
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=44976&stc=1&d=1325779767


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

2 more pics


http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=44977&stc=1&d=1325780219
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=44978&stc=1&d=1325780234


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Aww lovely. I hope the peace continues! Our local pet store has a betta staying in the tetra tank. Next time I'm down there I'll have to check out his fins; would love a 10 gal with bettas and something else and if he's all right in the overstocked tank at the pet store he _may_ be all right in a properly stocked one at home.

Congrats!


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

the tank is much more exciting now lol thinking of adding maybe some guppys now lol and maybe some ghost shrimp to make more movement in tank


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

guppies****


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Don't overstock you tank. Although a 10g seems big, it's actually the smallest tank you can have tropical fish in. I wouldn't add any more to that tank than a few shrimp  

Another thing to keep in mind, you can't lump all tetras together. After owning a few types, they all have personalities. There are nervous nellies, nippers, calmer ones all based on type. My Black Neon Tetras have to be the nicest Tetras I've owned. My Red Eye Tetras are skiddish and nippy. My Glowlight Tetras are very skiddish but peaceful. I have never owned Neon Tetras and really I'm not quite interested in them lol But each type of Tetra has a different personality. Glad yours are working out!


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> Don't overstock you tank. Although a 10g seems big, it's actually the smallest tank you can have tropical fish in. I wouldn't add any more to that tank than a few shrimp
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind, you can't lump all tetras together. After owning a few types, they all have personalities. There are nervous nellies, nippers, calmer ones all based on type. My Black Neon Tetras have to be the nicest Tetras I've owned. My Red Eye Tetras are skiddish and nippy. My Glowlight Tetras are very skiddish but peaceful. I have never owned Neon Tetras and really I'm not quite interested in them lol But each type of Tetra has a different personality. Glad yours are working out!


oh yea definitely not gonna over stock it maybe i should just keep it how it is maybe add a shrimp or whatever


----------



## BabeIcanDisco (Oct 14, 2011)

See? No problem. And it's not the neon tetras, you have to worry about nipping. I was more worried about the Betta nipping at the tetras, that's more likely to happen. 

But if they're doing great together, don't worry about it. They look happy.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

MarcusTheGreat said:


> oh yea definitely not gonna over stock it maybe i should just keep it how it is maybe add a shrimp or whatever


Shrimp would be good because the will also eat any left over food that may have fallen to the bottom.


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

so far no problem they look really happy my betta swims with the tetras as a group lol


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

my opinion right now tetras great tank mates with bettas as long as u keep the tetras full meaning eating properly there will be no problem .


----------



## Aqua Butterfly (Dec 27, 2011)

What a beautiful tank! I love the layout. I have a few neons in my betta tank and they get along great. I keep everyone well fed and no fighting or nipping going on at all.:-D


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

Shrimp seems like a fine idea, but you might want to put more cover for the little guys. Good looking tank, btw, and the tetras really do add to the tank's look ^.^


----------

